# estimate/profit & loss sheets



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Nathan, I saw you posted some excel documents on another site. Why don't you post them here, you might get better feedback than at the painter's sandbox. :cheesygri


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I was planning on it but ran out of time last night.

*The profit sheet could probably be used by anyone but the estimate sheet is paint specific.*
Heres the post:

After reading a "how to estimate" post on another site I started thinking about coming up with some Microsoft Excel files to help in the process of estimating. 
I came up with a quick estimate sheet here: (really more of a calculator)
http://www.contractortalk.com/files/estimate.xls

and a quick job profit/loss sheet here:
http://www.contractortalk.com/files/profitsheet.xls

What are your thoughts and what should I change? 
*** The numbers listed are not real and are only place holders for your numbers for your business. ***

Any feedback would be great!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

BTW, my goal was to make the estimate calculator small enought to fit on my PDA.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Prowall whats this painter's sandbox like and how about a linK?

Bob


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I had posted a pretty extensive job costing / estimating sheet somewhere around here. More for the GC side of it but easily modified to fit any business.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Here you go Bob, let the wacky hijinks ensue.

The sandbox 

Nathan, I got an awesome estimating spreadsheet a guild member passed out awhile ago. Its for wallpaper, but could be easily changed over to paint. If you'd like to check it out, let me know, Ill email it to you. Its about 170 kb.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

that would be great!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Its on the way. How big is too big for a PDA?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Prowall, I'll be over there stirring up kaos too.

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Thats way too big for a PDA.... but good to have either way.

Thanks!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Nathan, have you seen this program?

PDA painting estimator 

Awfully expensive.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

no I haven't but your right... VERY EXPENSIVE!


----------

